# Looking back....



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This after noon I started to think about how when I first got Lacie and she was so frail and sickly looking, suffering from hyperglycemia, she was skin and bones, eye infections, giardia, Demodex mange and the list goes on from here but what I remember MOST is how NO ONE other than myself, parents and daughter would dare hold her. My friends who (most) love dogs stayed at a distance, fearing she had some disease, would not even touch her with a finger. Strangers asked about her from a distance, would not come near and even for a few good neighbors who I walk Lacie with daily would not bring their dogs by for months on end in fear of them catching some rare disease.
Today over a year later, this sweet little girl brings so many smiles to people, young and old, strangers, to all my friends, that it brings tears to my eyes. Those same people who were not even dog people, now stop by my house and bring her gifts, treats, hold her for hours on end as they laugh at how crazy silly she is! My friends, the dog lovers...want her, love her like crazy....want one just like her. My painter, my electrician, my handyman always and I mean ALWAYS walk thru the door and say "wheres my Lacie....where's my little girl" Big macho men whimper down like little boys and want to hold Lacie. Other dogs adore her, protect her, absolutely go crazy for her but what makes me smile the most is when an older...I mean older person, a complete stranger, in a store, in the park, anywhere we may be are so attracted by her sweetness, her gentleness that it brings TEARS to their eyes! I spend countless hours with people I don't even know as they hold my girl as she smothers their faces with kisses and then their tears roll.:heart::smootch::heart::tender:
Today...I am one happy mom becuz I have a sweet little girl whom no matter how people looked at her,treated her in the beginning she never looked back only forward


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my you should have post Kleenex alert on the title. That's a very touching story and it fills my heart with joy to see how wonderful she is and how well you both handle the tough times. May she bring joy and happiness to every and each people she will still going to meet. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a sweet story with a very happy ending!!! So wonderful of you to care and love her so much, that today she's a beautiful , loving , healthy fluff! She's adorable, and I would be one of those people in the store that would come up to her and smile!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful what love and a good home can do? I look at pictures of Tessa the day I brought her home and am amazed at how beautiful my little street urchin has become!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She sounds like a little angel :heart: lovely story.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joann:crying: what a story, the day Lacie came into your life changed both of you. It always amazes me what love does, I'm so happy for both of you.
If I saw Lacie I would certainly have to come up and talk to you and ask if I could pet her or hug her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful story of redemption! Love truly does cover a multitude of sins.
May all of her tomorrows bring you & her only love & love, and more love!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also wanted to say that this reminds me of our last little rescue "Bo" who was totally deaf & totally happy---in fact, I often called him "Happy." A colleague of ours was, shall we say "not very nice" to Bo---because Bo loved to lick. Little Bo never noticed how mean our colleague was to him---he just kept sending loving signals to him every chance he got. (Our colleage was not a happy person). Dogs are way smarter than people---they know who needs love the most and are unreserved in it's expression!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Such a beautiful story! Thanks for sharing it with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aw... fate and love definite kleenex alert needed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

What a beautiful and touching story. Joann, you are Lacie's Earth Angel. And, Lacie is your Earth Angel ... as well as her being an angel to everyone who is blessed to be in her presence.

Lacie is so beautiful.:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of this cutie pie :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I also wanted to say that this reminds me of our last little rescue "Bo" who was totally deaf & totally happy---in fact, I often called him "Happy." A colleague of ours was, shall we say "not very nice" to Bo---because Bo loved to lick. Little Bo never noticed how mean our colleague was to him---he just kept sending loving signals to him every chance he got. (Our colleage was not a happy person). Dogs are way smarter than people---they know who needs love the most and are unreserved in it's expression!


Ahh...how true...Lacie seems to attract to those who are so miserable, stone faces...only to crack a smile...if not a tear from them :happy dance:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a sweet, sweet story!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joann, what a beautiful story....Lacie is beautiful and a lucky fluff to have such a great Mommy!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Joann, what a beautiful story....Lacie is beautiful and a lucky fluff to have such a great Mommy!!


She is beautiful! Honestly, I think she suffered so much in so many ways that now she has so much gratitude for life, she just wants to bring out the most love and happiness in everyone. This is my 3rd malt and I've never seen anything like her....truly one special little girl:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

That is such a sweet story. Good job not giving up on her!


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I have read your story several times, and each time, I tear up. Lacie is a doll!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bamalama said:


> I have read your story several times, and each time, I tear up. Lacie is a doll!


No need to tear up :smcry:....just saying it like I saw it thru an eye of a momma :heart::heart::heart: :ThankYou:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a sweet story. LaCie is an angel. Thanks and congrats for rescuing this sweet girl.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

thank you for all the kind words...she is the love of my life:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tears here***** That's beautiful ******
*You both are. God Bless You******


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree - this thread totally needed a Kleenex alert. Made my eyes well up with happy tears. So glad that your sweet girl has such an amazing life filled with so many people who love and adore her. Animals always amaze me with their resilient spirits and open hearts...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh boy...I am so overwhelmed with all the sweet words and kindness you all have giving the both of us! Honestly...I never ever thought much of the responses this thread would bring until I read the most beautiful thoughts and comments you all wrote...it's really lovely and very touching! 
I am so forever grateful for finding SM and ALL you wonderful wonderful people. Thank you, thankyou...with all our love...

Joann and Lacie
:grouphug::ThankYou::heart:


----------

